# Model S 21" Tires



## Bos001 (2 mo ago)

I have the 21" sport tires and I am need of swapping them out for all season tires for the upcoming winter season. I have a 2022 Model S and wasn't aware they were not all weather tires. I am unable to locate them anywhere. I am in need of:
2022 Tesla Model S 245/35-21Front and 265/35-21Rear. I have checked Tire Rack, several other online locations and my local Tesla dealer and nobody can find tires. Any suggestions? TIA.


----------



## lostsurfer47 (2 mo ago)

Where are you located?


----------

